# valoir la peine



## poorBear

Bon dia 

Comment dire en catalan :

*Cela valait la peine d'attendre.*

Gràcies.


----------



## merquiades

poorBear said:


> Bon dia
> 
> Comment dire en catalan :
> 
> *Cela valait la peine d'attendre.*
> 
> Gràcies.


 
Bonjour Poorbear.  Voilà.  La traduction n'est pas trop difficile...   Valia la pena d'esperar això.  Joyeuse Pâques!


----------



## Favara

*Pagava la pena*. No n'estic segur que "valia la pena" siga correcte.


----------



## poorBear

Molts gràcies.

JOYEUSES PÂQUES 

PB


----------



## merquiades

Favara said:


> *Pagava la pena*. No n'estic segur que &quot;valia la pena&quot; siga correcte.


 
Hola Favara.  Acado de trobar l'expressió "valer la pena" en aquest diccionari www.diccionaris.cat, però si no et sembla autèntica i es tracta d'una traducció literal del francès, millor no utilitzar-la.  "Pagar la pena" m'agrada.  Fins aviat.


----------



## Aoyama

Par contre, il est intéressant de voir que l'expression "(ne pas) valoir la peine" se retrouve en portugais, espagnol, catalan et italien (probablement aussi dans les dialectes provençaux) mais pas en roumain ni dans les langues du nord de l'Europe, même si, par exemple, "pain" se retrouve en anglais.


----------



## ryba

Hola, bon dia.

Cap idea si _valdre la pena_ té res d'ingenuí, però als diccionaris, sí que hi és.

*pena* (_DLC_ de l'IEC)

3 _1 _f. [LC] Esforç que costa. _Doneu-vos pena, treballeu. Amb penes i treballs. Pren-te la pena de llegir-lo i veuràs com t’agradarà. No val la pena d’anar-hi_.

*pena* (_GDLC_ de l'Enciclopèdia)

3 _1 _Esforç que costa de fer. _Doneu-vos pena, treballeu. Amb penes i treballs vam reeixir. Pren-te la pena de llegir-lo i veuràs com t'agradarà. _
 
_2 _*valer (o pagar) la pena* Expressió usada per a indicar que alguna cosa té valor o mèrit, és prou bona o interessant per a compensar els inconvenients que presenta, etc. _No val la pena d'anar-hi. Paga la pena matinar per anar a buscar bolets._

  El diccionari _Català-Castellà, Castellano-Catalán_ de l'Enciclopèdia, en canvi, dóna un sol equivalent del castellà _valer la pena_: _pagar la pena_.


----------



## The Traveler

À mon avis, je crois qu'une autre option pourrait être "Ha valgut la pena esperar". 
Pel que fa a aquesta expressió, crec que és correcta, ja que l'he sentit diverses vegades. Penso que és més correcte que "Valia la pena esperar això".

J'espère que ceci vous aide!


----------

